# Fix Drill Holes in Concrete Foundation Wall



## jdusling (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

About two years ago I purchased a home in New England. Over the past year, during heavy rain we have gotten water in a corner of a finished basement. 

I put in a french drain and reapllied moisture barrier to the foundation wall in this area. I also installed a gutter and routed the down spouts 15' away from the foundation.

I then removed the interior drywall to be sure there was no mold damage. To my surprise I found three 2" drill holes in the foundation wall. These were pathced from the outside with what looks like ordinary cement. Based on the water stains it seems as though all my water problems were coming from these holes.

Any suggestion on how to patch these holes and make a water tight seal? I can post pictures if needed.

Any help you can provide would be great.


----------



## wsuswim147 (Jan 12, 2008)

Try a waterproofing material called xypex-it works great and can be painted on the interior. If there is still a hole where cement can be placed , try a hydraulic cement which swells in contact of water and provides a water tight seal


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Definitely sounds like a job for hydraulic cement. UGL Drylok Fast Plug or any other hydraulic cement you can find will work. The UGL is powder that you mix with water. You have to work fast because it sets in about 3 minutes. Mix it up, pack the holes and that should do it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Hydraulic cement is definately the way to go. It won't shrink when it dries and is made specifically for situations like this!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

3rd vote = Use hydraulic water-stop cement. It will, for a fact, work for the issue you have.

Link: http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/HydraulicWaterStopCement.asp


----------



## jdusling (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe I wasn't clear. At this point there is no water present in the holes. There is only a water problem during heavy rain.

Will hydraulic cement work when water is not present? From reading the Quikrete Water Stop specs say "QUIKRETE Hydraulic Water-Stop Cement solves leakage problems wherever active water is present, in all masonry and concrete above and below grade." This seems to imply that water needs to be present to solve the leakage problem. Is this correct or will it solve the problem when the concrete is dry?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Hdraulic is a very compatible cement based grout that is a non-shrink grout. Most other materials you use to fill holes do shrink and that could be a problem.

One advantage of hydraulic cement is that it can be used when the concrete is wet, which is not possible with other materials. The water mixed into the powder is enough moisture for the hydration process. If you are really paranoid you can wet the are before applying and misting later to extend the curing period.

The important thing is to make sure the hole to be plugged is rough and clean AND you force the relatively dry mix into the the void. Just follow the directions. Products like Fast Plug, and Water Stop are usually the time proven hydraulic cement in a packing with a brand name applied.

The holes you see are a very common problem with a poured basement. You normally do not see them or are aware of the if the concrete contractor was good.


----------



## wsuswim147 (Jan 12, 2008)

It works like any other concrete when dry but will stop water, if present, when it is flowing or wet.


----------



## deeonline (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thank you very much for this info. This is exactly what I was looking for. Wondering, whether it would be also OK to use this type of cement to fill in about 1 inch cavities in foundation wall to make the surface of it smooth or do I need some other product?


----------

